# Anyone do mail order ? What do you wrap your shirts in?



## Peely (Oct 24, 2008)

If so, what do you wrap your shirts in ?
We recently received a batch of shirts in a box, with no wrapping.
We where a little suprised at this as we where expecting them to be in polythene bags.
How do you guys send them out, wrapped in individual polythene bags, or just folded and put in a 'Jiffy envelope' ?
We are about to send some out but, need to order some bags if thats the norm ?
Thanks
Ian


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone do mail order ?*

Hi,

Alot of folks use poly shipping bags. I get mine from threeb on Ebay. Here are some great threads on this topic in this link:

T-Shirt Forums Search Results


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Anyone do mail order ?*

I myself do ship orders, and it really depends on how many shirts I am shipping. If they are small orders I put them in resealable clearbags, and then put that in a polymailer. If they are bulk orders with alot of items I just fold them and box them, organized by stacks of sizes. The bulk orders I am talking about are for like contract printing I do. My retail stuff is always packaged in the clear bags first. For the clearbags you can find them at clearbags.com and the polymailers are available from many ebayers, along with uline.com who carries them. Hope this was helpful


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone do mail order ?*

It depends...

Most of my t-shirt sales are from ebay and I'll sell 1-5 at a time. If someone wants to save on the shipping costs, I'll fold them up nicely and fit them in a flat rate priority envelope without the poly bag. My singles are all sent out in poly bags with cardboard.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This has some great info about shipping supplies that people use:
shipping related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

Peely said:


> If so, what do you wrap your shirts in ?
> We recently received a batch of shirts in a box, with no wrapping.
> We where a little suprised at this as we where expecting them to be in polythene bags.
> How do you guys send them out, wrapped in individual polythene bags, or just folded and put in a 'Jiffy envelope' ?
> ...


 I use poly bags when I ship out. I never just slip them into a mailer. Hope it helps.


----------



## Peely (Oct 24, 2008)

Some great links there, thanks everyone ! 
I'll get searching Ebay !


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

If you need just a small, inexpensive supply of bags, get some 'Bag N Tie Gallon Food Storage bags' from your local grocery store. 

They fit a folded t-shirt nicely and can be taped closed.


----------

